# Dog-Safe Fruits and Vegetables



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thought some of you might find this interesting:
Fruits & Vegetables Dogs Can and Can't Eat - American Kennel Club


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Huh, didn't know about the onions or tomatoes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

My dog loves all kinds of fruits and veg, especially blueberries and sweet potato. She also has a thing about licking lemons...she won't eat them, just licks the skin of them.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

My introduction to German Shorthaired Pointers was in 1984 when I met Gary's "Gretchen." She wouldn't eat lemons, either....unless she thought another dog was going to get them. You should have seen the scrunchy look on her face and how her lips curled as she chewed like mad! She even made me wince. :rofl:

You should put pictures of your dog in this thread!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I was called an idiot for saying that onions are bad for dogs


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I always end up with variations of the same argument. Something like "hey, watch out giving your dog avocados, they are not good for them", response, "well if they were bad for him he would have died already". :/
Cigarettes don't kill you at first puff but they are still bad for you too.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I hear some people say citrus is bad for dogs.

Well, I never really feed my dog oranges to start with. He hates oranges and hot sauce. He still begs for them, but if you hand it to him, he just backs up like it's gross. >_> it's like he thinks we'll suddenly have meat on hand or something.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I would like to add that garlic isn't good either. I have seen lots of people online recommend feeding garlic to repel fleas and things like that, but garlic is like onion and has a similar effect on dogs and cats. You should always double-check whether a natural remedy is really okay for your pet before trying it. 

Our Jericho loves watermelon. He can eat half of a medium-sized watermelon by himself if we let him.


----------



## SeemsFishy (Jun 9, 2016)

My Seabass (Sebastian) and Zoe love bananas and oranges. They also go completely mad for pickles, though they don't get them often due to garlic in the flavoring.


----------

